# Classical Music Score Editoration or MIDI Help



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello All.
Does anyone here have experience with Encore tool (for scores) or have any experience doing MIDI files and would be able/interested in help me with a 50 pages project?
I can't do it because I'm not experiencing the best days with my eyes - I have a severe problem in my vision since my childhood as maybe some of you already know.
And I need doing this in order to make the music score for a future recording project, 
The time necessary for writing these scores is killing my eyes, and learning other tools will make me use several hours in the same way.
So, I have no options and I need a help... anyone? 

Thanks in advance for any reply

All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------

